# could be good



## rugbyken (Oct 4, 2021)

interestingly it will be a roll on roll off service that might work for us though the projected portugal service seems to have vanished


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Shall i wear my pointy turned up shoes?


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 4, 2021)

Ooh that looks interesting. I love travelling in Morocco but have usually back packed. I have never taken the van.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2021)

Been there once, was like something out of mad max.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2021)

Don't recall any donkeys in Mad Max.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 4, 2021)

Ah my sweet memories of Tangiers - 10 days of food poisoning!


----------



## iampatman (Oct 4, 2021)

We went for 6 weeks in 2015 in the motorhome. Had a great time, must have missed the Mad Max theme park but did see plenty of donkeys.

Pat


----------



## Tookey (Oct 4, 2021)

iampatman said:


> We went for 6 weeks in 2015 in the motorhome. Had a great time, must have missed the Mad Max theme park but did see plenty of donkeys.
> 
> PatView attachment 102441


I would be interested to hear more, sounds great. Are the green pins your route?


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 4, 2021)

https://ibb.co/album/YDgLHn.
My images of Morocco.
Exodus trip.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 4, 2021)

Few more pics to whet the appetite.


----------



## Biggarmac (Oct 4, 2021)

The first holiday abroad I had was to Morocco in the early 70's.  Through France and Spain by coach and round Morocco in old army trucks.  Camping under the stars.  Fantastic time.  Would love to go back.  A few years ago went on a day trip to Tangier.  Avoid.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 4, 2021)

Tookey said:


> I would be interested to hear more, sounds great. Are the green pins your route?


Hi, yes that was our anti-clockwise route. I’d attach some photos but changed phone soon after and forgot to save pics, great memories though.

Pat


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 5, 2021)

Taken through Tangiers with armed guards, 12 year old girls in we hidden rooms tied to looms making jeans, thieves trying to go through you pockets, hoarded into back street shops to try to sell vastly over priced goods, nice place if your into that kind of thing.


----------



## Tookey (Oct 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Taken through Tangiers with armed guards, 12 year old girls in we hidden rooms tied to looms making jeans, thieves trying to go through you pockets, hoarded into back street shops to try to sell vastly over priced goods, nice place if your into that kind of thing.


Taken through Belfast, there were blokes in balaclavas with AK's everywhere, couldn't see the sky for bottles and stones been thrown, bonfires taller than houses on every corner and loads of strange bands on every street. 

We just hide the 12 year old girls making our clothes in other countries so we dont have to see them!

.....but in fairness to your comment I have read that Tangiers is intimidating but it's just part of the Morrocan experience, one which I hope to experience and if Tangiers is horrible I will move on. I sewed a button into my wallet pocket for travelling Asia, just have to act accordingly to the environment I guess


----------



## rugbyken (Oct 5, 2021)

did a trip similar to megs probably about the same time in transit vans safari camping they advised a money belt and wallet of old stuff when you in round the souks i took monopoly money still use much of the same tactics travelling now an old passport with corner cut of redundant cards and some gambian notes a wedge that looks like a hundred euros is £3:45 lol


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 5, 2021)

We did the Tangier day trip from Tarifa.
It's cheaper if you book ferry plus guide.

Glad we did it, as we'd have just wandered the streets, being hassled.

Once it's enough though, thanks.

Diabetics were warned not too stay too long, in case they need blood products or injections, after accidents.


----------



## smycker (Oct 5, 2021)

Tookey sounds like you had a party in Belfast, Ha! Home Sweet Home.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Taken through Tangiers with armed guards, 12 year old girls in we hidden rooms tied to looms making jeans, thieves trying to go through you pockets, hoarded into back street shops to try to sell vastly over priced goods, nice place if your into that kind of thing.


Sounds nothing like the place I went to. Single senior lady, had two days in Tangier, stayed at the famous Atlantic hotel before travelling south by train.


----------



## maingate (Oct 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> *Taken through Tangiers with armed guards,* 12 year old girls in we hidden rooms tied to looms making jeans, thieves trying to go through you pockets, hoarded into back street shops to try to sell vastly over priced goods, nice place if your into that kind of thing.


I had armed guards in Algiers. They were escorting me from Arrivals to Departures and then shoved in the back of a van with my suitcase, taken to the aircraft I had arrived on, then deported me.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 6, 2021)

I really fancy a trip over to Morocco from Spain, just for a few days. We'll factor it into one of our winter Spanish trips in the next few years I think. I have never been but have read that there are campsites. If we are there a few days we can move away from the port to another town that may suit us.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 7, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I really fancy a trip over to Morocco from Spain, just for a few days. We'll factor it into one of our winter Spanish trips in the next few years I think. I have never been but have read that there are campsites. If we are there a few days we can move away from the port to another town that may suit us.


I have always enjoyed my time in Morocco. Just to let you know that in 2019 I was told that there had been a clamp down on wild camping, no more lining up along the Atlantic coast. There are lots of camp sites that I understand are simple but cheap. I saw a huge one right by the sea at Sidi Ifni but I doubt you will get that far south. I know there are people who stay the whole winter in the desert camp site, blue rocks I think it is.


----------



## GMJ (Oct 7, 2021)

As a first trip we'd want nothing more adventurous than simply moving to a campsite near a town with a suq and perhaps one or two other things to look at. No great distances required either.

If we like what we see/do, we can be more adventurous the next time.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 7, 2021)

GMJ said:


> As a first trip we'd want nothing more adventurous than simply moving to a campsite near a town with a suq and perhaps one or two other things to look at. No great distances required either.
> 
> If we like what we see/do, we can be more adventurous the next time.



Might be worth looking at Chefchaouen. Due to the blue buildings it's very touristy, which isn't a bad thing really because it allows you to ease into the moroccan style without it being too full on. Campsite is at the top of the hill, doesn't get good reports on camper contact, but I though it was ok, certainly not the worst over there. 

https://goo.gl/maps/xvmEs3Vg9bjsBXZS9


----------



## Petes (Oct 7, 2021)

The campsite in Marrakesh is brilliant, swimming pool and restaurant.
Chechouan, the Blue city has an amazing campsite.
Zagora again really good campsites
Ouarzarte again walled campsite brilliant.


----------

